# ما الفرق بين شهادتي Pmp و Impa ؟



## mena01234 (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

أرجو توضيح الفرق بين شهادتي Pmp و Impa ؟

الأولى على حد علمي منبثقة من Pmi . اما الثانية سمعت انها شرط للالتحاق بالاتحاد المصري لمقاولي التشييد و البناء ان يكون بالشركة مهندسون يحملون هذه الشهادة. هل معلوماتي صحيحة؟ 

ما هي المعاهد او الكليات التي تمنح مثل هذه الشادات في مصر؟ وهل توجد شهادات اخرى معتمدة او ذات أهمية في مجال ادارة المشروعات؟

ارجو التوضيح و الافادة


----------



## bardisi (22 يوليو 2006)

PMP تمنح من معهد ادارة المشروعات الامربكى PMI وتمنح للمهندسين وغيرهم وتحتاج قبلها لتدريب معتمد و2500 ساعة حبرة فى المجال ومكان الامتحان بمصر المركز الثقافى الامريكى
IPMA تمنحها جمعية ادارة المشروعات الاوربية وهى للمهندسين فقط وجهات التدريس المعتمدة شركة انبى والجامعة الامريكية ومكان الامتحان جمعية المهندسين ا لمصرين بشارع رمسيس
موقع الجمعية http://www.mes.eg.net
مهندس وليد البرديسى
IPMA certiefied


----------



## mena01234 (23 يوليو 2006)

المهندس وليد البرديسى ،،

ألف شكر على المعلومات و التوضيح


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (26 يوليو 2006)

*شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف" Pmp الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع*

دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع Project Management Professional Preparatory Course
تعد شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف"Project Management Professional- PMP من الشهادات المتعارف عليها دوليا في أنحاء العالم وأكثرها أهمية لدى مسئولي المشاريع حاليا، وتحظى هذه الشهادة PMP كذلك باهتمام المكاتب الاستشارية والمقاولين ومدراء المشاريع الذين تتضمن مهام عملهم الإشراف وتنفيذ المشروعات ومتابعتها ومراقبة المتطلبات الفنية والمالية فى كل من القطاعين الخاص والحكومي وذلك نظرا لحجم الأموال التى يتم ضخها لتنفيذ وإدارة المشاريع 
اشتراطات التقديم لاختبار شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف" Project Management Professional- PMP محددة ويمكن التعرف عليها من خلال موقع جمعية إدارة المشاريع Project Management Institute- PMI www.pmi.org
ويمكن عرض هذه الاشتراطات من خلال فئتين:
- شهادة إتمام الدراسة الجامعية بكالوريس.
- 4500 ساعة عمل في إدارة المشاريع ​- 35 ساعة من التدريب المعتمد على إدارة المشاريع Contact Hours، دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع Project Management Professional Preparatory Course

او 
- شهادة أقل من الجامعية 
- 7500 ساعة عمل في إدارة المشاريع ​
- 35 ساعة من التدريب المعتمد على إدارة المشاريع Contact Hours ، دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع Project Management Professional Preparatory Course

عند تسجيل البيانات الشخصية وبيانات المؤهل العلمي وساعات الخبرة يجب تحرى الدقة والتأكد من أن كل المعلومات المدخلة صحيحة حيث يحق لجمعية إدارة المشاريع (Project Management Institute- PMI)، إجراء عمليات التدقيق (Audit) على كافة المعلومات وفى أي وقت

دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع Project Management Professional Preparatory Course

هناك العديد من مراكز التدريب المتميزة بالقاهرة وهي تقدم هذه الدورة من خلال محاضرين أكفاء لتغطية الإصدار الثالث من دليل إدارة المشاريع ( الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع) PMBOK 2004, 3rd Edition مع شرح و تبسيط لأجزائه مع تناول التفاصيل الخاصة بموضوعات هذا الدليل من خلال منظور جمعية إدارة المشاريع . التعريف بكيفية الاستعداد للامتحان فضلاً عن التعريف بنوعية الأسئلة المختلفة للاختبار وحل العديد منها أثناء الدورة، فضلاً عن مناقشة المتدربين فى كيفية تحديد الإجابة الصحيحة وحبذا لو تم استخدام برنامج محاكاة كالمستخدم فى الاختبار PMP Exam simulator


للمزيد منالمعلومات حول جمعية إدارة المشاريع، اشتراطات التقديم لاختبار شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف"


www.pmi.org​

للمزيد منالمعلومات حول هذه الشهادةيمكنك زيارة الموقع ​

http://pmpcourse.blogspot.com​

http://yourpmpexamhints.blogspot.com
http://pmp-exam.blogspot.com​

كذلك يمكن التعرف على أهمية هذه الشهادة PMP للقائمين على إدارة المشاريع، وكذلك دورها وأهميتها لدعم أداء وسمعة المؤسسات فى سوق العمل بالإضافة الى دور هذه الشهادة فى كسب ثقة العميل،من خلال زيارة الموقع​
http://asapm.org/asapmag/a_certvalue.asp​​


يمكنكم الاتصال للمزيد من المعلومات 
معالتمنيات بالتوفيق​


----------



## mena01234 (26 يوليو 2006)

الاخ mabdulal

مشكوووووور جدا على الشرح المفصل و الروابط


----------



## عبدالوهاب2006 (27 يوليو 2006)

ياعزيزي الفاضل اريد معهد فيه مدرسين متمكنين فى تدريب على Ms-project 
فى القاهرة او اسكندرية

ولك جزيل الشكر عبد الوهاب السعودية


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (27 يوليو 2006)

*مراكز تدريب MS Projectبالقاهرة الاسكندرية*

السلام عليكم
يمكن الاتصال بجمعية إدارة المشاريع بمصر 
فرع شمال أفريقيا والشرق الوسط MENA 
7 شارع لبنان المهندسين – القاهرة 
بريد الاليكتروني: 
 zeinabmena yahoo com​وبالتوفيق


----------



## alsoory (28 يوليو 2006)

عطيكم العافيه موضوع جديد وجميل


----------



## ابراهيم عاصي (7 أغسطس 2006)

اخواني اريد معرفة مراكز التدريب المتميزة بالقاهرة لدورةpmp


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (7 أغسطس 2006)

يمكن الاتصال بجمعية إدارة المشاريع بمصر 
فرع شمال أفريقيا والشرق الوسط MENA 
7 شارع لبنان المهندسين – القاهرة 
والاستفسار عن المراكز التى تقدم هذه الدورات


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات0000000000


----------



## م / رانية (29 أغسطس 2013)

ما هو سعر الكورس الخاص بشهادة الـ impa بالجامعة الأمريكية
وهل يشترط التفرغ


----------

